# Are you an HSP (Introverts)?



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I didn't presume anything


No, it would have been I who did. I just mentioned you to show you the thread for extraverts if you wanted it.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Inu No Taisho said:


> Then you're doing it wrong lass. I have no control over how much things affect me either. But understand, that you're not trying to change the world around you, but you try to adapt to fit into it. Think of yourself as a boat advancing on a wave - rather than plowing right through it with a slight chance of being smashed to tinder, you should ride it out. You should deal with your sensations as a filter. Block out the unpleasant ones or alter them into milder forms. Alternatively make use of the better ones. After all, we both know that as INFJs that nothing feels better than a truly spiritual connection with something or someone you love. You probably shouldn't block that XD.
> 
> And hardening your own resolve and convictions, I would say is the most important fact. Do those and nothing can stop you.


Sorry my dude but you're asking me to stand next to a jet engine and pretend it isn't shattering my eardrums. Which is not actually what's happening, but is an exaggeration to drive the point home  I accept reality for what it is. There's no playing victim here, it is what it is. I can pretend something isn't happening but that doesn't stop it from hurting. Unless of course, you think I choose to be overwhelmed by sensory input.

And I'm not sure why you think I lack resolve and conviction. This isn't an issue of willpower as much as it is threshold. But thanks for trying to be helpful. I survive on taking breaks, knowing my limits, and wearing ear protection. I still get to do what I want to do, but sometimes being in such events is not avoidable.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, I'm more extraverted (or seem to be), but I scored a 17 because my inner self that I don't show to people is highly sensitive. I also scored quite highly on the Sensation Seeking test on the same site.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh, there's a test.
I know I will come out highly sensitive.

Looking at the questions though, something I already knew, a highly senstive person can easily be called and diagnosed as autistic. Both comes basicly down to being overly senstive to stimulation and thus being over-stimulated all the time, especially in the environment we live in (in this extremely high stimulated society). In a world where autism exists, I am one, but personally I prefer to see it as being highly sensitive rather than being autistic. Sounds much more positive to me. Same goes for my so called (inattentive) ADD.


Filled the quiz anyway. Very (very) few quesitions I am doubting (very very very few I don't understand exactly the English in it). 

I got 23 of the 27. Every time I will get something close to that.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

I am, yes. I've never had the vocabulary to describe this, although I've been highly sensitive my entire life. Thanks for posting!


----------



## chongczh (Jan 9, 2016)

I always thought of myself as not a HSP ever since months ago(February I think?),so I voted no before taking the test.But it looks like I was completely wrong.But then again,in a way it has always been an inward thing for me so far.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

ISTP
Non.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

INXP 

I guess I'm more or less an HSP. I don't necessarily avoid violent movies and tv shows. In fact, most of my favorite fiction has a good deal of violence in it. I guess I've always been fascinated by the dark side of human nature. 

Also, like @angelfish, I suspect I might be _less_ sensitive to physical pain than many people in my life. I am sensitive to bright lights and loud sounds, though.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I have sensory processing disorder.
I scored 20 on the HSP test.
But I am not an introvert (esfp).


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

AAADD said:


> Looking at the questions though, something I already knew, a highly senstive person can easily be called and diagnosed as autistic. Both comes basicly down to being overly senstive to stimulation and thus being over-stimulated all the time, especially in the environment we live in (in this extremely high stimulated society). In a world where autism exists, I am one, but personally I prefer to see it as being highly sensitive rather than being autistic. Sounds much more positive to me. Same goes for my so called (inattentive) ADD.


Oh, that's an interesting thought! 

My SO is autistic, and I would guess him as fairly split on the HSP scale - maybe like 67% HSP? I'll have to ask him to take a look at it and see what he thinks. 

The thing is with him, he's not very affected by _people_, because he's so psychically self-contained. He is very calm and cool, and has a sort of mental/emotional barrier against other people's chaos and negativity. So people stimuli don't really bother him except when he is forced to endure long strings of it, like in the context of work - but even then that doesn't seem to bother him more than other daily concerns. 

On the other hand, he has a lot of sensory aversions, and I'm sure he would relate to those HSP items. He definitely does arrange his life to avoid being sensorily overwhelmed. He has a low tolerance for ambiguity in his life and unexpected change does shake him up. He's highly observant of detail and very bothered by intense stimuli - especially loud noises, fast-blowing wind, and unpleasant fabrics. He's developed his own method of washing clothes and makes them SO SOFT.

:laughing:

As for ADD/inattentive - I'm diagnosed with that too - I never even thought about the potential of that being HSP-related. If you have some extra time, would you mind sharing your thoughts on that?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

angelfish said:


> As for ADD/inattentive - I'm diagnosed with that too - I never even thought about the potential of that being HSP-related. If you have some extra time, would you mind sharing your thoughts on that?


I've read a book on HSP, and _all_ my so called ADD+autistic symptons were explained by it [HSP].

Some time ago someone told me I'm not autistic and don't have ADD. At first I didn't believe it, but if I would simply see myself as a highly sensitive person (combined with traumatic experiences, which can be anything - don't have to be the obvious big ones) then simply everything can be put in its place, and it has for me. I don't need the diagnosis of ADD and Asperger to explain myself. And if anything, I feel resistance to call it disorders what I'm having. Sure, I'm difinitely disordered, but that is not without reason.

And whether it's in this thread or through PM, feel free to ask more / continue the conversation.



> My SO is autistic, and I would guess him as fairly split on the HSP scale - maybe like 67% HSP? I'll have to ask him to take a look at it and see what he thinks.
> 
> The thing is with him, he's not very affected by _people_, because he's so psychically self-contained. He is very calm and cool, and has a sort of mental/emotional barrier against other people's chaos and negativity. So people stimuli don't really bother him except when he is forced to endure long strings of it, like in the context of work - but even then that doesn't seem to bother him more than other daily concerns.
> 
> On the other hand, he has a lot of sensory aversions, and I'm sure he would relate to those HSP items. He definitely does arrange his life to avoid being sensorily overwhelmed. He has a low tolerance for ambiguity in his life and unexpected change does shake him up. He's highly observant of detail and very bothered by intense stimuli - especially loud noises, fast-blowing wind, and unpleasant fabrics. He's developed his own method of washing clothes and makes them SO SOFT.


Yes, this person can easily be called either autistic, HSP or both (all fits him). He's clearly highly sensitive, and I see both differences and similarities (especially loud noises) between him and me.


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

ISFP - I think I am, I took the test and the result was positive, I've read about HSP traits and I can relate (usually feel strong emotions and they can be triggered by minor things; certain fabrics and sounds bother me; other people's moods affect me; light sometimes bother me; easily startled, etc) however I didn't go to a professional to see if I really am one.


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*isfp, hsp *


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Shoot! Meant to say INFJ - HSP, but I accidentally selected Not HSP. I definitely am. :dry:


----------

